# Flu jabs in Spain



## thesnail44 (Jun 25, 2014)

we will be in Benicassim in September and due to health problems need to have the jab as soon as possible.

The question is how do we get it in Spain?

Any help appreciated

Bryan


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The local health centre, give them out here. I don't bother though.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thesnail44 said:


> we will be in Benicassim in September and due to health problems need to have the jab as soon as possible.
> 
> The question is how do we get it in Spain?
> 
> ...


If you're not covered by the health system, and are not in a high risk group then you'll have to arrange for a doctor/ nurse to give it to you and buy the vaccine in a chemist's. However as the vaccine is changed every year, and also it's not the "season" for flu jabs I doubt that you'll get one now. The campaign in Spain (well in Madrid) starts in October.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

It depends whether you are resident and registered with the local Spanish state doctor, if you are then find out when the surgery gets its stock of flu vaccines in, then make an appointment with the nurse.
If you are non resident, or just in Spain on an extended holiday, then either have the jab before you come out, or make an appointment with one of the private Spanish doctors, check they will have the vaccine in first. I am not sure if the EHIC card will cover you for routine things like a flu jab, it is meant for emergency cover only.


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

All chemists will have the appropriate vaccine in in September or October--and lots of chemists will do the injection of it too for just a few euros. Vaccine normally costs about 8 euros.


----------

